# This is a thread



## cyborg (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello all,

Found this forum through some random Internet traversals, was not looking for it specifically but I was interested in finding out about celebrities who are diabetic.

Myself I have been a type 1 for almost a year now. As far as I'm concerned diabetes is a fairly shitty disease but it has forced me to be much healthier and more sensible with myself.

I've been browsing around the threads here and I think that this is the sort of place I could hang around in.


----------



## teapot8910 (Dec 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum cyborg! I've been on the forum for a few months and have learnt so much from people on here, hopefully you'll find it just as useful


----------



## aymes (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello and welcome! If there were a prize for the best thread title I'd nominate this one!!!


----------



## Steff (Dec 11, 2010)

hi and welcome agreed diabetes can get us all down at the best of times

do you want to know the celebs that are diabetic or do you know and just want to know more about them?


----------



## Steff (Dec 11, 2010)

aymes said:


> Hello and welcome! If there were a prize for the best thread title I'd nominate this one!!!



lol aymes i thought it said this is a threat at first


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi Cyborg, welcome to the forum  What sort of insulin regime are you on and how have you been finding things? Anything we can help with, please ask away


----------



## shiv (Dec 11, 2010)

Welcome! I'm shiv, 22, have had type 1 for almost 20 years


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi Cyborg. Welcome from me too.

Rob


----------



## cyborg (Dec 11, 2010)

> do you want to know the celebs that are diabetic or do you know and just want to know more about them?



Well, it's one of those psychological phenomena - once you have a reason to you take notice of every mention there is of diabetes. Before I was diabetic these things would wash over me without a second thought.



Northerner said:


> Hi Cyborg, welcome to the forum  What sort of insulin regime are you on and how have you been finding things? Anything we can help with, please ask away



34 Levemir, 4-8 Novorapid, although my levels seems to have been random recently, probably because I have been trying to ramp up physical activity before I become a fat bastard. (I am merely on the cusp between not looking fat clothed but definitely looking somewhat well-fed naked).


----------



## cyborg (Dec 11, 2010)

shiv said:


> Welcome! I'm shiv, 22, have had type 1 for almost 20 years



Now, now, no need to boast of you being more than twenty times better than me


----------



## cyborg (Dec 11, 2010)

aymes said:


> Hello and welcome! If there were a prize for the best thread title I'd nominate this one!!!



If there was a prize for most accurate it would be unarguable.


----------



## Steff (Dec 11, 2010)

cyborg I like you already lol


----------



## Freddie99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello Cyborg,

Welcome to the mad house. We don't bite, honest! I've been type one for fourteen years. Please ask anything as there is nothing called a daft question on here.

Tom


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 12, 2010)

A late welcome to the forum, Cyborg.

Just how many celebrity diabetics do you expect to find on here apart from me?

Andy


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 12, 2010)

cyborg said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Found this forum through some random Internet traversals, was not looking for it specifically but I was interested in finding out about celebrities who are diabetic.
> 
> ...



welcome cyborg there is a site about famous diabetes, just Google.  Sheena


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi Cyborg, good to meet you and I love your description of Diabetes - couldn't agree more!


----------

